#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Duvida p/ Configurar Ubuntu Server com 2 placas de Rede e ppp0

## Rhoux

Estou com uma duvida para configurar minha placa eth0 que esta ligada na rede local, a eth1 esta ligada ao modem como dhcp e a eth0 com ip 10.1.1.0/24.

Minha duvida é somente em relação com ao Gateway e DNS da eth0.

Esta configurada as interfaces da seguinte maneira:

*Modem ADSL ==> Roteador ==> eth1 - Servidor Linux - eth0 ==> Rede local 10.1.1.0/24*

auto lo
iface lo inet loopback
# Primeira placa de rede eth0
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 10.1.1.250
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 10.1.1.0
broadcast 10.1.1.255
gateway 192.168.0.1 #Ip do meu roteador que esta ligado a eth1
dns-nameservers 200.165.132.147 200.149.55.140 # DNS do Oi velox
dns-search xxx.servegame.com meu 
# Segunda placa de Rede eth1
auto eth1
iface eth1 inet static
address 192.168.0.250
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 192.168.0.0
broadcast 192.168.0.255 
gateway 192.168.0.1 
dns-nameservers 200.165.132.147 200.149.55.140

Mas eu quero tirar o roteador e fazer com que o Servidor Linux faça o papel do roteador usando a interface ppp0 e então como ficaria a eth0 nessa topologia?

*Modem ADSL==> eth1 - Servidor Linux - eth0 ===> Rede local 10.1.1.0/24*

auto lo
iface lo inet loopback
# Primeira placa de rede eth0
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 10.1.1.250
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 10.1.1.0
broadcast 10.1.1.255
gateway ???.???.???.??? # Aqui é minha duvida
dns-nameservers ???.???.???.??? # E aqui tambem

# Segunda placa de Rede eth1
auto eth1
iface eth1 inet dhcp

----------


## cesarkallas

Amigo, você só precisa de um gateway configurado na máquina, isso quer dizer que, se a sua interface ETH1 irá pegar IP e consequentemente gateway, você não precisa configurá-lo na ETH0.

Ficando:

auto lo
iface lo inet loopback
# Primeira placa de rede eth0
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 10.1.1.250
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 10.1.1.0
broadcast 10.1.1.255

# Segunda placa de Rede eth1
auto eth1
iface eth1 inet dhcp

----------


## Rhoux

Entendi *cesarkallas.*


Mas nas estações eu coloco o gateway o ip da eth0 (10.1.1.250) neh ?



E mais uma vez vlw msm pela ajuda.

----------


## cesarkallas

Sim, mas não esqueça de compartilhar a interface.

echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE

Sds,

----------


## Rhoux

Isso eu ja tinha feito...

...agora ta resolvido meu problema.


Vlw msm !!!

----------

